

We just launched Mailburn – iPhone email app that turns GMail into WhatsApp - dpavlyuchkov
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/mailburn-3

======
dpavlyuchkov
Hi guys!

Mailburn ([http://mailburn.com](http://mailburn.com)) is an iPhone email
client that shows only conversations with real people and hide all the crap in
messages like signatures and quotation. Also we have email tracking built in
so you will get a notification when somebody opened and read your message.

This is just our first version and first step in crusade against email. Every
other month we will take one completely broken piece of email and reinvent it
with new interface, awesome features and business logic. Our goal is to build
proper email client step by step and tailor it for the needs of heavy inbox
users just like us. We will introduce crazy things like being able to close
tasks in JIRA from email notification without opening JIRA itself, or present
all newsletters and promotions in a feed with 1-click unsubscribe button for
each. Or how about locking your inbox from cold emails so random people
without intros don't bother you? Those are just some ideas that we have in our
backlog, and we know that all of them are technically possible.

We are a relentless team of 6 people who are bootstrapping with 0 money in our
free time, and we don't plan to stop.

It's for iPhone and Gmail only right now, sorry Android guys and IMAP/Exchange
users. We can't do everything when all we have are our evenings but we will
get there we promise.

Here is link on Product Hunt, we are launching bootstrap way ;)
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/mailburn-3](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/mailburn-3)

Would love to hear your feedback!

